# Thoughts on the Beretta 92?



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all:

I am thinking, either of trading or buying out right, the Beretta 92s(?). It is a 9mm for your information. I would like to take up shooting the 9mm round to see what and how it does. But I do not want a micro-anything, I have a Taurus 738 380 acp and it is quite snappy and no range gun at all.

Do any of your own one?

Is it worth $599 new?

How is the Baretta warranty?

I would think about trading a Smith Model 360PD Scandium / Titanium 357 for it. May have "to give some boot."

Please don't flame me for this possible choice, but I would like some helpful and considerate feedback if at all possible.

My thoughts!

Yours?

rd :mrgreen:
__________________
"That is all!"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been a Beretta fan for many years, but I haven't kept up on the new ones coming out as I'm not buying like I used to. 

I know you said 92s, but do you actually mean the 92FS? If so, then yes, the 92FS is a great choice.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Great guns, I learned on a 92G-SD and still have it today... i'll never part with it. Runs great and shoots with the best of em'. The 92 series have been around as long as they have because they are simply great guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great choice, go get it. 
Offer 525$
599$ sounds reasonable, might have some wiggle room. maybe have ammo thrown in on the deal, or holster.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Beretta 92 is one of the best guns on the market, trusted by professionals world wide. Yes, it is worth $599 new. They generally run about $565 new here in Alabama, but I've seen them as high as $650. They are great guns!


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

IMO, the Beretta 92 is a great firearm. A Beretta 92 (Series) for $599 new is a good price.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a living classic, a proven battle tested pistol. I own other's and have shot other's, but as Tap&Rac stated it will "shoot with the best of em." I hit with it especially at longer ranges better than any other pistol I have shot.

My 1993 92G bobbled once, due to either a worn extractor and/or spring(replaced) or a worn magazine spring, which I still believe to have been the culprit and that was after 18 years of shooting several thousand of rounds w/o one failure. It runs today as well as it did when I bought it.:watching: I'm sold.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd buy a CZ 75 or SP-01. At least as good of quality and I prefer the ergonomics. Price is about the same.

I'm not a fan of the decocker/safety combination. CZ controls are simpler.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> I'd buy a CZ 75 or SP-01. At least as good of quality and I prefer the ergonomics. Price is about the same.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the decocker/safety combination. CZ controls are simpler.


I agree, the CZ is a fine pistol.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I have shot 92 FS's for years and love them. I would suggest the Inox version. 

They can be purchased for around $600.00. 

I have one and it's a tack driver, easy to shoot and maintain.

I have had CZ's and they are fine guns. IMHO the 92 FS is better.


----------



## NuJudge (Feb 15, 2014)

There were a lot of Italian Police surplus 92S pistols sold recently on the US market. They are used, but gently used. They differ from the 92FS in that the magazine release is down near the butt, and not all magazines made for the current 92FS have the cut-out for the 92S magazine release. 

I love the 92- and 96-type pistols. The version I like most is the -G version, with a decocker, but no safety. My main safety is between my ears. I've had several experiences where safeties got accidentally pushed on when not wanted. 

Hand size seems to have a lot to do with whether you like the Beretta 90 series pistols. I have big hands, so I like the 92FS and 92G. People with smaller hands typically do not like the plain 92 and 96 series guns. If your hands are small or smaller, I would encourage you to look at the Vertec versions in 9mm and .40. It has a grip frame which is cut down and angled more like a 1911. It also has easily replaced front sights, unlike most of the 90-series pistols.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

H


NuJudge said:


> There were a lot of Italian Police surplus 92S pistols sold recently on the US market. They are used, but gently used. They differ from the 92FS in that the magazine release is down near the butt, and not all magazines made for the current 92FS have the cut-out for the 92S magazine release.
> 
> I love the 92- and 96-type pistols. The version I like most is the -G version, with a decocker, but no safety. My main safety is between my ears. I've had several experiences where safeties got accidentally pushed on when not wanted.
> 
> Hand size seems to have a lot to do with whether you like the Beretta 90 series pistols. I have big hands, so I like the 92FS and 92G. People with smaller hands typically do not like the plain 92 and 96 series guns. If your hands are small or smaller, I would encourage you to look at the Vertec versions in 9mm and .40. It has a grip frame which is cut down and angled more like a 1911. It also has easily replaced front sights, unlike most of the 90-series pistols.


Why are they considered gently used?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought a new Beretta 92FS late last year. Here is a link to my initial impressions.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...arly-christmas-present-myself-made-italy.html


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My thoughts on the Beretta 92? God's gift to handguns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> My thoughts on the Beretta 92? God's gift to handguns.


Sho nuff. My favorite platform, hands down!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Love mine, never had a problem.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Get one and you'll love it.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

pic said:


> H
> 
> Why are they considered gently used?


Because they were never shot and only dropped once.

Seriously though. I have one and they are FANTASTIC shooters and well worth the measly 299.00. Mine is a tack driver.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I may not be of any help-I love both cz 75 series guns and Beretta 92s--both are very accurate--the Beretta is slightly easier to takedown--the cz is heavier and tighter-- as someone said to me a while ago- @my LGS -BuY one of each!!! LOL


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I found the sights on the M-9 version, Dot-over-semicircle, to work better for me.

Are you sure you don't want an -a1 with a rail on it?

As the gun is very popular, you should have no trouble getting mags/ammo/dress-up parts for it. 
For some reason I am having trouble finding the 96a1 high capacity mags.

If you're brave, you can save a few bucks picking up a nice used one.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

What is the distances I should be focusing on with my 92FS at the range. I'm usually at 15-20 yards shooting steel with the 9mm Shield. Should I step back with the Beretta? My 6 inch 686 .357 I'm back to 35-40 yards hitting 8 inch plates.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Younguy said:


> What is the distances I should be focusing on with my 92FS at the range. I'm usually at 15-20 yards shooting steel with the 9mm Shield. Should I step back with the Beretta? My 6 inch 686 .357 I'm back to 35-40 yards hitting 8 inch plates.


I tend to practice pistol or revolver, at the distance that I would use it to defend myself. I may mess around a bit to see how far I can hit something, but not much.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I agree with beretta tote here. I usually practice at 7yds then out to 12yds or so.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I recently got a 92-F, Yes, just the ‘F’. And it is the best gun I’ve ever owned,,


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*You really should handle the gun before you buy one,,,*

You really should handle the gun before you buy one,,,
And by "handle" I mean get a good grip and try to access all the controls.

The Beretta 92 is a very fine handgun but it has the fattest grips out there,,,
I can not get a good grip on that dang pistol to save my life.

It was the most frequent complaint from my military cohorts.

One can nit-pick specs of a handgun till the cows come home,,,
But if it doesn't comfortably fit your hand,,,
It's the wrong gun for you.

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> I found the sights on the M-9 version, Dot-over-semicircle, to work better for me.
> 
> Are you sure you don't want an -a1 with a rail on it?
> 
> ...


That's what I did, you're better off buying a nice used one, they have all metal parts whereas the later model ones don't. I don't know when they made the change? The trigger, safety levers, recoil rod, and magazine release are all plastic on their later model guns. Of course you can change them out for another $75 or so. Mine's a safe queen though, it's too big and bulky for a 9mm and I'm 6 ft. tall. I just bought it for it's workmanship and looks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aarondhgraham said:


> You really should handle the gun before you buy one,,,
> And by "handle" I mean get a good grip and try to access all the controls.
> 
> The Beretta 92 is a very fine handgun but it has the fattest grips out there,,,
> ...


I believe you can swap out the grips for slimmer panels? But regardless it's still a big and bulky gun. Out of all my 9mm's I like the HK VP9 SK the best with or without the pinky extension it fits my hand like a glove as does my VP9 and VP40. What I like about the SK version is its compact size and the ability to accept the higher capacity 15 round magazines of its full size brother. I bought a coupla' 13 round magazines for it, with one in the chamber for a total of 14 rounds. An ideal combination of both size and firepower in my opinion. But then again I've always been partial to HK's polymer framed handguns. I'm just hoping that they'll come out with a VP45 SK, that would be the ideal handgun for me.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The 92 Series Beretta's only downside, and that's only to some, is size. It's a big gun, too big for some hands. My Son has had his for fifteen years and never had a problem with it. My Daughter can't shoot it at all. Just too big for her hands. Just something to consider.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

I bought a new 92FS about seven years ago and after at least 4,000 rounds it has had only 2 FTEs. It is accurate and runs well clean or dirty. This past summer I picked up the .22lr conversion kit. It take less than a minute to swap the uppers. It's great to shoot two different calibers with the same frame and trigger. This full size pistol is fun and reliable. I will never sell it and if I live long enough, probably will wear out some of the parts. If it feels comfortable in you hands then buy it.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Finally got an opportunity to shoot my new to me 92-F, and I think I can say it is the finest gun I have ever shot..Very accurate, recoil almost imperceptible, and the trigger pull is smooth and light,,,Feels good in my hand, Can’t say a bad thing about it.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have about half a dozen Beretta Model 92 pistols with all of them being different variants of each other including several custom builds that I did myself. It's my favorite pistol model with the CZ-75 coming in a close second.


----------

